# Unlucky for a 2nd time



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

I apologise to everyone on the board as I'm feel like a real good moan!

After nearly completing the 2ww again my AF turned up last night a day before testing day, I feel really upset as it did the same thing last time.  I rang the hospital this morning to ask if I need to carry on with the pessaries and was told to continue until we go to test on Friday, she said its unlikely that we are pregnant but that they like to monitor everyone anyway.   

We were meant to go and have a blood test today but have put it off until Friday as DH has an appointment at the hospital nearby.

I feel really angry and upset, I dont drink, I dont smoke, I dont even drink tea or coffee, I eat more than enough fruit and veg everyday and I'm 23 with great ovaries and grade1 embryos and it still doesn't work and its my 2nd attempt, what more can I do?  

Apologies for the whinge but I actually feel a bit better for getting that off my chest!

Sarah


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hunni i am so sorry about this happening to you.    unfortunately my consultant always says to me it is like rolling a dice and waiting for the six.nobody can say how many goes you have to have before the dream comes true.people here can get lucky first time and others i have known have had to wait for their 8.9th time.it is all a gamble.with your age though and embies i would of thought your chances would be greater and i am sure it wont be long for you hunni and maybe third time lucky will be for you as with so many others.it is devastating though hunni.do you wait a while inbetween tx or will you go again straight away?my clinic always want you to have at least 2 af inbetween and then we go straight away.goodluck hunni i hope you get your dream soon.lol.xxx.lisa.


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Tweetie!

We Waited a year before looking at undergoing treatment again as I wanted to be in good form and we were also waiting to see if we were able to get funding from the NHS which we eventually received for this cycle.  I'm hoping not to wait as long this time though, we have 5 Frozen Embryos and I would like to think that we would be able to have an unmedicated cycle so you never know!!  Our clinic also recommend 2 - 3 months before re-trying.

Sarah


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Chickety,

So sorry to here about your BFN.  Life's just not fair sometimes.  Like you I've had 2 BFN from my first two ICSI and like you I don't drink, smoke etc.  I think Tweetie is right, it just seems to come down to luck sometimes.  But take comfort in knowing you did everything you could.

I hope you can begin to feel better soon and wish you tons of luck with your frosties.  

Take care

Emma.


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Emma,

I'm going to just relax now and look forward to our next cycle.  We have to go in tomorrow for a blood test to confirm the BFN but after that I'm going to get on with life.  In a month we go on holiday down south for a couple of weeks so I'm just looking forward to relaxing and taking a bit of time out.

Thank you for all your support and listening to me have a good moan about everything, it means alot to me and am sure will help me to move on.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Sarah
so sorry to hear your news...its devastating and unfair....to be honest sometimes no matter what you do or don't do i don't think it makes a difference....maybe it just wasn't meant to be this time, I'm sure your time will come, till then try and take care of yourself and don't expect too much its such an emotionally draining time it takes time to recover.
xx


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Sarah
I am so sorry for you.....
It is so hard I know, but one day it will happen you just got to have faith.
I am beginning to think it is just the luck of the draw.
Take care
Heather


----------

